# I need help finding a new stylus



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

The phonograph that i have is an Electrophonic brand with a BSR turntable. I've been looking all afternoon and haven't found a place that sells what i'm needing.

If anyone knows of a end all be all site for parts like this please help me out, if i need to post more info or pictures just let me know.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Radio shack still carries several:

http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=needles&origkw=Needles&sr=1

BG


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

BSR Phonograph Needle Stylus by Turntable Model


----------

